# Thanksgiving and Christmas Cheese Smoking



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2017)

Once again, I am smoking cheese for the holiday - longhorn cheddar.  However, this is similar to, but not really a "cheddar" cheese as it doesn't go through the cheddaring process (stacking and turning every 10 minutes stacked curds, cut into slabs, until the correct acidity is reached).  It is a washed curd cheese, known as Colby Cheese, produced in a "Longhorn" (cylindrical tube) container, which is milder.  But, it still has great flavor and is more moist than cheddar.

Went to Bassham's retail outlet off I 20 in Fort Worth and got 8 slabs of it, each approx. 8" round, varying thicknesses:













Cut them in ¼'s








Then laid them out on A-Maze-N Matz on two racks in the smokehouse:






Got the A-Maze-N pellet tray smouldering with an inch of pellets going with my torch:






then put in the smokehouse where it can get airflow underneath, then out the upper grate:







Coming out the top vent!







Let it smoke for minimum 8 hours (last year I did it 6 hours and it wasn't smoked enough).


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

Mmmmm!  What pellets do you smoke cheese with?


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 9, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Mmmmm!  What pellets do you smoke cheese with?


I like using apple pellets.

Your looking good Pops! There will be a lot of enjoyment from that cheese.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 9, 2017)

Damn good lookin so far pop's


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Damn good lookin so far pop's


Back in September my daughter and I made a 2lb round of cheddar. It took 7 hours to go through the process, 48 hours of pressing and were are still in the 4 to 12 month waiting process to see if it even turned out. It was one of the most entertaining evenings I ever spent with my kiddo. We played music, sang and just shot the sh!t fro hours. Did I mention she's 16?? Now that some cold weather is approaching I hope we can replicate the evening.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Mmmmm!  What pellets do you smoke cheese with?



I use a combination of Corn Cob Pellets and some Maple Pellets this time around; I put about 3 cups into a plastic coffee can and heat them in the microwave for two minutes, then put them in the A-Maze-N Pellet tray:







and light them for about 4-5 minutes with a torch, until i get about an inch of them glowing.  Then, set them in the smokehouse with both the bottom and top vents open to provide upward draft:







...and leave them alone and let them do their thing!  I started them at 9 am until 8 pm tonight, about a whole tray's worth of pellets.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2017)

I pulled the cheese from the smokehouse at 8 pm, allowing it to smoulder through a whole tray of pellets.  Then, stacked them on the white tray I used to take them out to the smokehouse with and brought them in:







Time is wrong on the camera, but date is correct).  Now doesn't that look good?  I packed them in ziploc bags and took them to the back fridge to store and mellow for a few weeks:







Just let it cool, rest and mellow!  Actually, the date is wrong too - it's a new camera, have to set it properly!


----------



## amberg (Nov 9, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> I pulled the cheese from the smokehouse at 8 pm, allowing it to smoulder through a whole tray of pellets.  Then, stacked them on the white tray I used to take them out to the smokehouse with and brought them in:
> 
> View attachment 343773
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks good!


----------



## venture (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks great Pops.
Thanks for the reminder. I have to get going on smoking my Christmas presents for neighbors.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## amberg (Nov 10, 2017)

Don't forget the new guy.  lol!!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 15, 2017)

P6927, Fine looking cheese!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 15, 2017)

Great cheese Pops! Must have been cheese day. I just did a couple of bricks of Tillamook cut in half- one  Cheddar and the other Pepperjack. Half Hickory and half Cherry pellets.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2017)

Great looking cheese Pops.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

Neat! How do you keep the cheese from molding after a couple weeks?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting some of the Pinconning cheese here at a place they make it using the original recipe. It's a cross between a Colby and Cheddar and it can be aged. I would love to smoke a few blocks of that .
Williams Cheese is the place we tend to stop at on the way home from northern Michigan and get a few goodies. Good stuff. They have won international cheese awards there.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Neat! How do you keep the cheese from molding after a couple weeks?



If you have a vacuum sealer let it rest overnight in the fridge post smoking then seal it up. Some on here have had cheese stay good for over a year. If you don't have a sealer wrap it tight in plastic wrap and store it in the fridge. Some people store it the freezer, but it changes the texture of the cheese. If you do get mold you can just cut it off.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> If you have a vacuum sealer let it rest overnight in the fridge post smoking then seal it up. Some on here have had cheese stay good for over a year. If you don't have a sealer wrap it tight in plastic wrap and store it in the fridge. Some people store it the freezer, but it changes the texture of the cheese. If you do get mold you can just cut it off.
> 
> Chris


Old school . Just like the Grandparents did. Lol just cut it away. Thanks..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Neat! How do you keep the cheese from molding after a couple weeks?



Vac packing is a good option. So is waxing the cheese. Both will keep the cheese from molding. I have vac packed cheese that was smoked 4 years ago. Waxed cheese that was smoked 2 years ago.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

You dip it in hot food grade wax? We used to use that on top of canned jam or preserves.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> You dip it in hot food grade wax? We used to use that on top of canned jam or preserves.



That is paraffin wax which can be used. However it will tend to crack and not hold up as well as cheese wax.

Cheese wax is best. Cheese wax should have microcrystalline in it. The best method is to heat the wax to 224°-230° and dip the cheese into the wax. 2-3 coats is plenty. This high temp dip will kill any mold spores . The alternate method is to heat wax over a water bath and brush the wax on. This method will not kill mold spores so you need to make sure that the surface of the cheese is free of mold and clean. A good method for cleaning cheese is to use a brine wash. Mix 1 teaspoon salt with 1 cup cold water. wipe with a cloth soaked in solution. dry and wax.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 17, 2017)

pops6927
 It all looks great!!  When I smoke cheese three to four hours it gets similar color.  You go for much longer. Is it just because I am using the same generator in a smaller smoker?  (MES30)  I am a science dummy...so pardon what may be a dumb question haha.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That is paraffin wax which can be used. However it will tend to crack and not hold up as well as cheese wax.
> 
> Cheese wax is best. Cheese wax should have microcrystalline in it. The best method is to heat the wax to 224°-230° and dip the cheese into the wax. 2-3 coats is plenty. This high temp dip will kill any mold spores . The alternate method is to heat wax over a water bath and brush the wax on. This method will not kill mold spores so you need to make sure that the surface of the cheese is free of mold and clean. A good method for cleaning cheese is to use a brine wash. Mix 1 teaspoon salt with 1 cup cold water. wipe with a cloth soaked in solution. dry and wax.


Wow! That's interesting..  I'm going to have to use that wax method now..  it looks cool with round cheese but..  lol. Nice


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 18, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Neat! How do you keep the cheese from molding after a couple weeks?



I've kept it in the fridge for several months just in zip loc bags before it gets moldy.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 18, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> I've kept it in the fridge for several months just in zip loc bags before it gets moldy.



Ok.. nice. This winter I will try a few batches.. thanks!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a question.

Potassium Sorbate is a common (and organic) food additive and mold inhibitor. It's commonly used in wine (pretty much all wines) and can be sprayed onto snack sticks & jerky in a mild solution.  You spray or dip the sticks/jerky and allow it to air dry on a rack before vacuum packing.  Ratio I was given was 3 1/4 ounces to a gallon of water to make the spray/dip.  For spraying I make a pint (16oz) of solution.  That works out to 11.5 grams for a pint (3.25 ounces per gallon and 8 pints per gallon = 3.25 ounce to grams or 92.14 grams per gallon, so 92.14 divided by 8 = 11.5 grams per pint).

So would this not also work on cheese?

Ah-ha... I found my answer in Wikipedia.  It lists potassium sorbate as:



> Potassium sorbate is used to inhibit molds and yeasts in many foods, such as cheese, wine, yogurt, dried meats, apple cider, soft drinks and fruit drinks, and baked goods. It is used in the preparation of items such as hotcake syrup and milkshakes served by fast-food restaurants such as McDonald's. It can also be found in the ingredients list of many dried fruit products. In addition, herbal dietary supplement products generally contain potassium sorbate, which acts to prevent mold and microbes and to increase shelf life.



Butcher & Packer has potassium sorbate in 1 pound powder bags for $6.25.  I've been using it on sticks and jerky so I may have to try it on cheese this year. They recommend a 2.5% solution for sticks.

I found another FAQ page about potassium sorbate that listed the common % for various food products

*Items %*
Cheese and its products 0.2 - 0.3
Beverage (Syrups) 0.1
Margarine (Unsalted) 0.1
Wine 0.02 - 0.04
Dried Fruits 0.02 - 0.05
Vegetable Salads (prepared) 0.02 - 0.1
Cider 0.05 - 0.1
Confections 0.05 - 0.1
Pie fillings 0.05 - 0.1
Pet food (semi-moist) 0.1 - 0.3

Uses of Potassium Sorbate

# In wine making, as mentioned, 0.02 - 0.04 % of potassium sorbate is mixed in the wine, before it gets bottled.

*# For preserving food items such as cheese, 0.2 - 0.3 % of the product is sprayed on natural cheese, and for processed cheese, it is applied directly*.

# Fish products are usual dipped in the solution of potassium sorbate, before getting smoked or dried.

# When it comes to preserving bakery products, the preservative is used in low dosages, as such products are leavening ones thus, require yeast. So even when potassium sorbate is used in lower amounts, it is enough for inhibiting mold, yeast and bacterial growth.

*# When used in cured meats, potassium sorbate can avoid mold invasion for up to a month. Also, meats dipped in the preservative solution attain double shell life.*


----------

